# Grubs



## shamoo (May 10, 2009)

Any Grub enthusiasts out there? I've been using Kalines 4" single tail, time to restock, any recommendations?


----------



## slim357 (May 10, 2009)

I mostly use grubs when targeting crappie, but have done alright throwing power grubs for bass.


----------



## angry Bob (May 10, 2009)

I'm an absolute grubaholic when it comes to smallies. I don't use the Kalins too much but my partner had a lot of success with their summer craw on one of our trips. Here's a site that has great grubs at an awesome price. Check out the 5' mag grub 100 for $12, can't beat that with a stick. I'll be slingin alot of these on my smallie trip next week.

https://www.action-plastics.com


----------



## jkbirocz (May 10, 2009)

I used to use grubs all the time, my favorite is the zoom fat albert grub. Case plastics also makes a nice big grub. I rarely use them for LM anymore, but I still use them for smallies from time to time, they can be deadly.


----------



## shamoo (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, Angry Bob thats a decent site.


----------



## angry Bob (May 11, 2009)

My favorites are the actions, yum muy grandes, 4" power grubs, and zoom fat alberts. Here's the best jighead I've found for them. They have a stout no rust hook, and that double collar really keeps the grub pegged.

https://www.outdoorproshop.com/Gamakatsu-Round-26-Jig-Head-p/gamakatsu_round-26-jig-head.htm


----------

